# Sunshine Radian - ok to buy used?



## MrsHin2002 (Feb 17, 2010)

Quick question: is it ok to buy a Sunshine Radian seat used because the steel frame isn't impacted after an accident? I thought I read this somewhere (that they don't expire either?) But thought I should check here.

Someone locally is selling two for $50 each and I normally wouldn't buy a used seat but thought I should check to see if these are any different. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

I would not buy any car seat used. I've never heard that the Radian doesn't need to be replaced after an accident. I doubt that's true. The straps can still get stretched out, and there is plastic on the seat, which can fail. Also, Radian car seats do expire.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

No, they are not different. It does have a longer expiration date than most (8 years), but it still has plastic and other parts that degrade with time.

Regardless of seat or brand, never buy a used seat from a stranger, only ever with someone you could trust your child's life with!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Just confirming, no, that is absolutely NOT true. The Radian must be replaced after a crash, like any other seat, has an expiration date, different depending on which model you have, and should never be used if it's from an unknown source.


----------

